# Thinking about doing MA Full Time



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 3, 2003)

I keep saying  it each year. I want to quit my job. I was just wondering for those who teach full time. What is your typical work schedule per day, how many classes do you teach in a day. Do you have any days off? etc.
Bob  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2003)

This was a fantasy of mine for a long time!


----------



## don bohrer (Oct 3, 2003)

Bob,

Do you have a school that you help out at now? 


don


----------



## kenposikh (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *I keep saying  it each year. I want to quit my job. I was just wondering for those who teach full time. What is your typical work schedule per day, how many classes do you teach in a day. Do you have any days off? etc.
> Bob  :asian: *



This is something I was hoping to do, however here in the UK it is not such a viable option at present, or at least I haven't found anyone who has managed to do it yet.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *This was a fantasy of mine for a long time! *



I own a school here in Illinois. I have been running it since 1996.
Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Bob,
> 
> Do you have a school that you help out at now?
> ...



Oops I used the wrong quote. This is the one I wanted. 
Bob


----------



## jujutsu1 (Nov 3, 2003)

If the skill is there anyone with an understanding of business and the $$$ to get started can make a living doing martial arts.  It's all about good marketing and sales.  Knowing the limits of your population base is also important.  Everyone has their own idea of what making a good living means.  I always taught the martial arts more for love than money.  It not the easiest business but the rewards are great.  Your personality has a great deal to do with your outcome.  Getting started is the hard part.  Plan on working long days.  The 40 hrs a week is about right for administration of a good school and the class is overtime.  KempoJ....You had a good instructor....learn from his mistakes....and you can do anything you want to do.  Its all in the delivery.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 3, 2003)

The larger the population of an area the easier it is to teach full time.
Teaching full time in a small community takes a good deal of money to live on till you get well established.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 3, 2003)

I currently am running a school that has the resources where i could do it full time but it feels much safer to keep my full time job to pay my mortgage and do the school because i like it and its extra income.
It is key to build a strong team of people around you to help you and also to take some time to yourself each week to avoid burnout! You put a lot into it but you can't please everyone and there is always someone to critisize, but all in all it has been a fantastic experience and given the chance to do it over, i would do it again!.


----------

